# Browning Hybrid Magic Boilies ab 3,59 €



## FISHERS PARADISE (10. April 2013)

Browning Hybrid Magic Mini Boilies 8mm ab 3,59 €

Browning Hybrid Magic Mini Boilies 10mm ab 3,79 €

Browning Hybrid Magic Neon Mini Pop Up Boilies 10mm ab 4,29 €

Ein Angebot vom Angelshop FISHERS PARADISE







Nur solange der Vorrat reicht.


----------

